# Erfahrungsbericht Cooler Master CM 690



## poiu (25. Februar 2009)

Cooler Master CM-690 ( RC 690 )



EDIT läuft  Bilder fehlen noch !!!

Als letztes  Jahr die Entscheidung fiel "neuer PC muss her" , musste ich mich auch nach einem neuen  Tower umsehen!

Mein alter  BIG Tower ( Intertech Calvin von 2001), hat mir zwar treue Dienste Geleistet, wurde aber   mit der  thermischen Regelung aktuellerer Komponenten nicht mehr fertig !

Außerdem hätte mein Towerkühler, nicht rein gepasst!

Verbaute Hardware:
CPU : C2Q Q6600
CPU Kühler: Cooler Master Hyper 212
Mainboard : GA EP45-DS3
RAM: 2GB Geil Ultra Cl4,4,4
Laufwerke :2xHDD 2xDVD
2x Scythe SlipStream 120x25 1x 500U/m1x1200U/min geregelt
PSU : Tagan Superrock TG680-U33II (am Anfang BQT ) 
Graka : PC HD4850 PCS+ GDDR4 ( auf bildrn noch die alte 7900 ) 

Jetzt läuft der PC seit dem Sommer 08 und mir sind schon  anfangs einige Negative wie auch  Positive Eigenschaften aufgefallen!

Das Gehäuse hat mich  70€ gekostet, also gehobenes Mittelsegment 

Link Preis Suchmaschine


Vor dem kauf, habe ich mich Natürlich genau Informiert , hilfreich war diese  Seite „Review Sammlung“

einen Blick wert ist die Cooler Master US Seite !
Dort gibt es nicht nur qualitativ Hochwertige Bilder , sondern sogar Videos !


weiterer Tests :
Casemodder.de - Your source for modding
Gamezoom - Cooler Master RC-690-KWN1-GP

Leider waren viele Tests: widersprüchlich bzw. einfach Fehlerhaft/Falsch, unvollständig, ungenau usw.  , aber dazu später mehr.  

Weitere Erfahrungsberichte auf Computerbase von: Padmin, Cybernetic

Lieferumfang : 


Das Gehäuse ist gut Verpackt und der Lieferumfang ist ordentlich :
1x CM690
3Lüfter davon 1xLED Blau
3x Adapter Molex auf 3PIN 
Kabelbinder 
1xFrontMesh 3,5“ auf 5 ¼
Schrauben & Co 
Handbuch


Gehäuse Daten:  



Das Cooler Master gibt es in zwei Varianten, mit und ohne Fenster.
Die Variante mit Seitenfenster RC 690 kostet   ~10 € mehr und soll auch beide Seitenteile, also auch die des CM690 beinhalten

Ich habe mich für die Fensterlose Version entschieden, billiger und mein Schreibtisch verdeckt die Seite  sowieso^^

CM-690 Details:  laut CM Homepage & Handbuch 

Cooler Master

Abmessungen	(W)213 X (H)482 x (D)524.5 mm      Gewicht : 9,8kg 
2x120 mm Cooler Master Lüfter + 1x LED 120mm CM im Lieferumfang !


Meinung:




1. Verarbeitung 

Außen

Die Verarbeitung ist für diese Preisklasse sehr gut, einzige Negative Kritikpunkt ist der Kunststoff der das Meshgitter an der Front und obere Seite hält, wirkt etwas billig!
Hat sich aber als stabil und relativ Kratz unempfindlich erwiesen und ist zum glück nicht lackiert, da hab ich schon schreckliches erlebt das z.B. bei schwarzer Lackierung , drunter weißer Kunststoff ! 

Leider ist die Befestigung der Front & Oberseite am Gehäuse nicht optimal gelöst, da die Halterung einfach aus Kunststoff sind und sich wahrscheinlich abnutzen werden wenn jemand oft Hardware tauscht 

einige User / Seiten Berichten das bei ihnen der Deckel und die Front oben, nicht bündig abschließen, das kann ich nicht bestätigen *BILD*

Innen 

Top Verarbeitung,  keine Verarbeitungsmängel aufgefallen. 




Mitgelieferte Lüfter /Lüfter Einbau Möglichkeiten 


Das CM-690 bietet Platz für insgesamt 8 Lüfter, davon 1 x80-92-120mm 1x 80mm und 5x80mm bis 140mm Lüfter und  1x120mm front 


Der LED Lüfter ist Top und sehr leise.
leider ist sein Kabel eher zu kurz und erst durch die (drei) mitgelieferten Adapter (3Pin auf Molex) wird eine optimale Länge gewährleistet, damit bleibt der Anschluss am Mobo aber unmöglich! 

Die zwei anderen Lüfter (CM A12025-12CB-3BN-F1) sind OK, wenn man bedenkt dass diese dem Gehäuse Beilagen. Konnte kein klackern, schleifen oder ähnliches wahrnehmen.

Aber empfindliche Gemüter , sollten  diese besser mit einer Lüftersteuerung auf 5-8V runter regeln.

Sind dann zwar immer noch nicht unhörbar, aber unhörbar ist Aus, Defekt oder Taub !

Somit  ermöglicht das CM, viele langsam drehende Lüfter. 
Diese acht Montagemöglichkeiten sind auch gleichzeitig die ersten Problemzonen des Gehäuses! Aber der reihe nach: 



Lüfter Positionen & Probleme

I.
der Front Lüfter hat als einziger einen Filter eingebaut.
Diesen habe ich aber selbst  aufgerüstet,  einfach Pollenfilter für Fenster zugeschnitten und verklebt (nur unten und an der Seite). Ich will nicht wissen wie der Rechner nach 6 Monaten aussieht, ohne Filter ! 
Ich kann jetzt schon sagen das die Filter  sich bewährt, obwohl der PC seit ~5 Monaten läuft, ist der Innenraum blitzblank. Filter sind Pollenfilter fürs Fenster kosten 2-5€




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






II.
Das Gehäuse bietet die Möglichkeit einen 80 mm Lüfter so anzubringen, das dieser wahlweise Luft rein/raus und zwar in Richtung Mobo befördert und zwar genau auf die CPU Sockel Rückseite!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Über denn Sinn/Unsinn läst sich streiten, aber diese Stelle war eine meiner größten Hürden bei der Mainboard Montage!
Die schrauben mit dehnen der 80 mm Lüfter befestigt werden soll, sind mit meinen CPU Kühler schrauben kollidiert. Erst durch Entfernung  der Halterung  war ein Einbau möglich!

Lustiger weise "Problem CM Kühler in CM Gehäuse einzubauen" :rolleyes

Es ist außerdem nur der Einbau eines 80mm Lüfters möglich, der Max 18mm dick ist, sonst kann man das Gehäuse nicht schließen!


III.

Die beiden Positionen im Gehäuse Deckel konnte ich aus Platzgründen nur einen Lüfter verbauen an.

An dieser stelle ein Tipp :
Lüfter vorher verbauen, ich hatte nicht nur das Problem das Nachher ein Einbau durch  denn Hyper 212 erschwert wurde, zusätzlich dazu würde mein 4PIN CPU Kabel in die Rotor blätter des Lüfters  geraten! Also unbedingt vorher Prüfen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



IV 

Lüfter im Boden: der Rahmen + Filter  ist Mist, mein Lüfter hat dort geschleift.

Wenn man diesen , wie ich,  entfernt sollte man sicherheitshalber kleine abstandshalter basteln oder zB solche Vibrationsdämmer  Vibrationsdämmer nutzen. 

Hier habe ich wieder Pollenfilter verklebt, auch bei denn Öffnungen für das Netzteil.
Kürzlich  berichtete ein ComputerBaser user über Netzteilgeräusche bei CM690 ,da hat sich wohl zuviel Staub im Lüfter angesammelt . Sowas kann schnell zu Lagerschaden beim Lüfter führen!

Die Pollenfilter sind eine sehr günstige und einfache Möglichkeit um Filter nach zurüsten (kosten 2-5 € für mehre quadrat Meter) , alternative zB Strumpfhose ist hier  teilweise ungeeignet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








V

Linke Seite : bietet die Möglichkeit  zwei Lüfter zu verbauen.

Bei Großen Towerkühlern kann man nur einen Lüfter anbringen!

Auch hier wieder Pollenfillter von innen angeklebt , einfacher wasserlöslicher Kleber bzw Doppelseitiges Klebeband.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Luftstrom im Gehäuse durch verschiedene Lüfterkombinationen Optimal einstellen.

dazu gibt es Hier eine gute anleitung. Danke Padmin für denn Link.





Komponenten Einbau 

Netzteil :

Besonderheit Netzteil unten :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Netzteil wird im Betrieb deutlich kühler,die Abwärme der CPU,Graka &Co  muss nicht abführt , somit kümmert sich das Netzteil  nur um sich Selbst .
Auch ein Einbau andersherum ( lüfter nach oben ) sollte möglich sein , das habe ich auch irgendwo schon gesehen !

Die ganze Halterung ist gepolstert -> Entkoppelung des Netzteils (nette Idee) schade das die Befestigungsschrauben auch nicht entkoppelt sind 

Hier tritt in  zweifacher weise ein weiteres Problem auf!

Erstens sollte vorher geklärt werden ob das ATX & 4/8PIN CPU Kabel Lang genug ist, sonst Entsprechende Verlängerungskabel besorgen.

Mein Tipp für eine  unproblematische Kabellänge CPU Kabel ~55cm ATX ~45cm

Zweitens die  Kabelführung :

diese wird dadurch etwas Tricky , das es zwar die  möglichkeitgibt Kabel hinter dem Mainboardträger zu verlegen (was in vielen Tests übersehen wurde ), was auch ermöglicht (ungenutzte) Kabel hinter der Halterung zu verstecken.
Aber selbst die sehr lange Tagan/BQT  Kabel, meines NT  waren etwas Problematisch.

Außerdem  auch wenn die Kabel Lang genug sein sollten und man mit viel mühe alle Kabel Verlegt hat, wird man schockiert feststellen, dass dann die rechte Seite nicht mehr Passt! 
Das ATX Kabel ist einfach zu dick, für mich ein Zeichen das eine Gute idee , nur halbherzig umgesetzt wurde!

Auch die Möglichkeit das Kabel durch die obere Öffnung durch zu quetschen, scheitert wieder an der Kabellänge und an der zu kleinen Öffnung, viel Spaß beim Fummeln  bei meinem BQT waren die kabel zu kurz ,beim Tagan hatte ich keinen bock mehr es zu versuchen!

Nur die  kleinen CPU & SATA + SATA Strom usw  Kabel lassen sich so  verlegen!

So sollte es wohl aussehen 

http://www.silenthardware.de/uploads/pics/DSCF1149.jpg

Mainboard :



Der Einbau geht einfach, bei größeren Mainboards könnten die Kabelhalterungen im weg sein und sollten um denn Einbau zu erleichtern , abgeschraubt werden!

Kabelführung  ist aber Dadurch TOP, die mitgelieferten Halterungen (um das Mobo ) sind einfach und funktionell (sehr gute Idee).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Schön ist die Idee mit dem Schrauben Depot in Laufwerksnähe, kenne ich sonst nur von alten Compaq PCs




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





PCI(x) & PCI
Die Schraubenlose Befestigung rastet mit einem *KLICK* ein und ist einfach TOP (punkt aus).

HDD 3 1/2" 

Fünf Schraubenlose (zusätzliches verschrauben möglich)  Einbaurahmen werden mitgeliefert, diese sollen eine leichte Entkoppelung bewirken!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einbau ist einfach und schnell, auch wenn diese Halterung auf den ersten Blick  etwas klapperig wirken , sitzen die Festplatten Bombenfest!

Einziges Problem sind die Festplatten Kabel auf der Rückseite, sind diese zu Fest bekommt man wieder Probleme mit der Seitenwand! 

Es gibt die Möglichkeit ein 3 1/2" Laufwerk  z.B. Diskettenlaufwerk, Lüftersteuerung usw.  in der Front einzubauen!
Eine spezieller Front Adapter auf 5 1/4 “  liegt dem Gehäuse bei.

Bild kommt noch

5 1/4" DVD Laufwerke 

Zum Einbau der Laufwerke muss die Front entfernt werden, diese geht nur mit einem heftigen *Ruck* ab!

Der eigentliche schraubenlose Einbau effektiv und schnell, leider sind diese Befestigungen nur einseitig, Cooler Master WARUM?


Negativ sind mir die Stahlblenden aufgefallen, zwar ist es möglich diese wieder an zuschrauben (wurde in einem Test bemängelt, Tester war wohl blind) aber es ist relativ schwer diese am Anfang zu entfernen, ich hab eine dabei total verbogen!



Gehäuse Deckel & Seiten


Seitenteile passen gut , einziger Nachteil sind die mitgelieferten Thumb Screws schrauben (zerkratzen denn Lack ), ich habe einfach Filz drauf geklebt^^

Der Gehäusedeckel ist gut, aber die Halterungsnasen sind einfach Grotte , mit vier Händen bestimmt leicht zu lösen, aber so  sehr fummelig!

Auszug aus Handbuch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Front  Anschlüsse :

Sata, 2xUSB,1xFIreWire ,Kopfhörer ,Mikro 
Diese sind praktisch im Deckel angebracht, die Verarbeitung ist gut, Kabellänge ist auch OK 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Fertig Tadda 

Temperaturen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte denn PC mehrere Stunden laufen und danach wurde CPU/RAM/GPU mit Furmark, Prime95, Core2MaxPerf, über eine Stunde belastet. danach 10min im idle gelassen um die Minimum Temperaturen auch zu bekommen.

Raum Temperatur in Bodennähe 21,6°C
GPU ist hier noch die Geforce 7900 GS OC mit Zalman VF900, aktuell HD4850 .
Wenn ich etwas Zeit hab werde ich die mal aktualisieren.

Leider hat zB HWmonitor , Speedfan & co noch Probleme die Daten richtig auszulesen ? 
deshalb hab ich diese mit dem Gigabyte tool gegengecheckt!

Anmerkung kein HDD bench durchgeführt!


Leider kann ich die North & Southbrige Temps nicht auslesen, falls sich das mit einem Bios Update ändert werde ich diese hinzufügen!

Die meisten Lüfter laufen mit 500-800 U/min bis auf denn Front Lüfter der läuft mit 1200 U/min 

Update : Graka 

ich hab denn standard Apack kühler meiner PCS+ durch denn AC S1 Rev2 ersetzt .

Problem der Kühler ist so riesig das man denn Lüfter im seitenteil entfernen muss, damit das Seitenteil passt.



	(+)
schrauben Depot an Seiten 
entkoppelte HDD 
8xlüfter 
Kühlkonzept
Konzept der Kabelführung
Design (mir gefällst)
Schraubenloser Einbau 
Meshgitter Front mit schwarzem Staubfilter 
zwei gummierte Öffnungen für eine Wasserkühlung
eSATA Anschluss oben
große Tower kühler Einbau möglich 

(-)
Nur ein Filter (der unten zählt nicht)
warum Schraubenloser Anschluss bei 5 1/4 “ nur auf einer Seite ?!?!?
Einsachalt & Reset Knopf, schlechte Position, warum dieser nicht oben zusammen mit denn anderen Front Anschlüssen im Deckel  untergebracht wurde bleibt wohl ein Rätsel 


Mein Fazit  schönes Gehäuse mit einigen guten Ideen, die an mancher stelle nicht richtig zu ende gedacht bzw. Umgesetzt wurden!


Tipp : viele Lüfter verbauen will ( und das Günstig ) , der kann ruhig die vorhandenen nutzen, Bin mit den Scythe Slippy zufrieden aber die Slippy haben im linken Seitenteil stärkere Vibrationen verursacht als der CM lüfter , also nicht dagegen austauschen!

wer diese Vibrationsdäpfer nutzen will , sollte mal testweise denn EKL alpenföhn 120mm (~3€ )kaufen , dem liegen diese alpen spätzle bei ! laut TEST ist der nicht TOP aber für denn Preis & @5V ?!



PS Bilder ich entschuldige mich jetzt schon für  die schlechte bilder Quali , meine alte digicam ist defekt und ich musste eine alternative nehmen!

PPS Kritik   ist immer willkommen

PPPS nicht wundern die Bilder hab ich gemacht als noch mein altes BQT Netzteil verbaut war !


----------



## poiu (25. Februar 2009)

EDIT:  Pollenfilter


Da ich von mehreren Seiten zum  Thema "Pollenfilter" angesprochen wurde , werde ich hier fragen & Antworten sammeln 


F: wo bekommt man die Pollenfilter?

A: in Baumärkten & großen ketten das ganze Jahr, dann aber etwas teuer 
    laut User poeci 10€ für 1,5m²
    Mein Tipp im Frühling gibt es überall ,Aldi &co , Pollenfilter & Insektennetze für Fenster . 
    Preis ~ 2-3€. 


F: gibt es diese in verscheidenen farben ?

A: meines Wissens nach nicht , aber kann schon sein!

Mein Tipps 

1. Man kann versuchen diese zu färben mit:
    Lebensmittelfarben , für Biofreaks Tee oder Zwiebelschalen  ( mit letzteren färbt   meine    Mutter immer Ostereier zu Ostern .)
    Wie das Material aber auf Wasser reagiert kA !

2.Siehe Alternative 

F: welche alternative Filter gibt es ? 

1 Strumpfhose , diese habe ich als Filter jahrelang eingesetzt.

vorteile: verschieden Farben ,leicht zu bekommen und günstig 
              man kan diese auf dem Lüfter spannen und festkleben oder selbst aus Karton Rahmen basteln und über diese spannen. 

Nachteil : relativ grobmaschig , 
 	Vorsicht so ein Netz über denn Lüfter spannt denkt daran das dieses in die  Rotor blätter geraten kann

2. mikrofaser Staubsauger beutel oder die beiliegenden Staubfilter. nachteil oft zu Dick!


----------



## leorphee (26. Februar 2009)

schöne arbeit, wird bestimmt noch zu diskutiert und erweitert...


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (26. Februar 2009)

Ja sieht ganz hübsch aus aber könntest du bitte die Bilder direkt in den Post einfügen und nicht nur dranhängen das sieht dann schöner aus!
MFG


----------



## poiu (26. Februar 2009)

@Onkelz-Fan94 dazu bin ich beim erstellen des Berichts nicht mehr gekommen und gestern hatte ich Technische Probleme^^


----------



## leorphee (26. Februar 2009)

sieht doch jetzt schon übersichtlicher aus...


----------



## steve2202 (28. Februar 2009)

Super Review !

Ich möchte mir das Gehäuse auch kaufen und habe da mal eine Frage: 



poiu schrieb:


> leider ist sein Kabel eher zu kurz und erst durch die (drei) mitgelieferten Adapter (3Pin auf Molex) wird eine optimale Länge gewährleistet, damit bleibt der Anschluss am Mobo aber unmöglich!



Die Lüfter haben also alle einen 3-pin Anschluss aber die Adapter auf 4-pin Molex sind mitgeliefert ? Ich habe schon abenteuerliche Dinge über 3-pin Molex gehört und da dunur "molex" geschrieben hast... naja ich will sicher gehen dass bei mir alles läuft.

Als Mainboard werde ich vermutlich das Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H nehmen, das drei Lüfteranschlüsse  4-pin hat, daher ist das für mich ein wichtiges Detail.

mfG
steve2202


----------



## Arhey (28. Februar 2009)

Gute Arbeit.
Das Gehäuse ist find ich für den Preis der Hammer.

Bilderqualität nicht die beste, aber passt.


----------



## Jiminey (28. Februar 2009)

Erstmal sehr guter Bericht.

Das mit den Pollenfiltern ist ne coole idee reicht die Luftzufuhr da aber auch?

Danke.

Gruß


----------



## poiu (28. Februar 2009)

@steve2202 

das sind die beiliegenden adapter KLICK

mein P45 hat Probleme 3PIN lüfter zu steuern , ich benutze zalman fanmate dafür. 
sonst würde ich Skythe slippy  @500U/min oder 800U/min empfehlen, die brauchst man nicht zu  regeln .

die beiliegenden lüfter sind OK dafür das sie beiliegen , der LED ist TOP. wobei ich ergänzen muss das ich nicht sagen kann ob CM immer die gleichen beiliegt und wie die Quali streut ?

Bin kein großer FAN von 4PIN Pulssteuerungs Lüftern und schon gar nicht von diesen Billigen elektronischen Lüftersteuerung. Poti ist meiner Meinung ideal , denn Pulssteuerung hat auch nachteile.

@Arhey
liegt einfach daran dass ich  mir , nachdem meine digicm kaputtgegangen ist , einen HDD-camcorder gekauft habe und die foto quali von dem ist nicht so berauchend. 
Dafür ist die Makro funktion sehr gut.

die Bildquali meines T610 Handys ist ein witz, aber solange das teil so zuverlässig läuft, wird es nicht ersetzt  

@Jiminey ja etwas , aber bei so vielen lüftermöglichkeiten vernachlässigbar


----------



## Janny (28. Februar 2009)

Super Bericht. Da das Gehäuse ja sehr beliebt ist,kann sich jetzt endlich jeder hier sein eigenes Bild vom Gehäuse machen!


----------



## poiu (28. Februar 2009)

Danke,  freut mich 



> kann sich jetzt endlich jeder hier sein Bild vom Gehäuse machen



und das bei der schlechten Qualität der Bilder


----------



## jayson (5. März 2009)

wirklich ein schöner bericht...  preis-leistung ist bei dem case einfach top...
mit den pollenfiltern ist eine sehr gute idee.. sind die immer weiss oder gibt es die auch in schwarz!!


----------



## poiu (7. März 2009)

hab die Fragen & Antworten zu denn Filtern gesammelt !

Cooler Master CM 690-Filter


----------



## leorphee (7. März 2009)

schöne Sache mit den Filtern, sollte ich mir auch mal überlegen.
Fliegenschutz ist nicht gleich Pollenfilter, oder?
Noch eine Frage, hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem   [FONT=&quot]be quiet Dark Power PRO, BQT P7-PRO-650W im CM690? Da ja der Lüfter anders sitzt als bei anderen Netzteilen und es evt. da mit dem Lüfterloch untem im Gehäuse Probleme geben könnte? Links, Erfahrungen, Meinungen...
[/FONT]


----------



## poiu (7. März 2009)

> Fliegenschutz ist nicht gleich Pollenfilter



nein aber so wie ich das immer gesehen habe wurde das immer Parallel angeboten ,deshalb hab ich die fliegenschutz(insektenschutz) genannt!


----------



## jayson (7. März 2009)

poiu schrieb:


> hab die Fragen & Antworten zu denn Filtern gesammelt !
> 
> Cooler Master CM 690-Filter




thanks für den link...


----------



## leorphee (7. März 2009)

Danke schon mal,
zu der Netzteil Frage kann keiner was sagen?


----------



## jayson (8. März 2009)

sorry da kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen... ich habe auch gerade mal gegoogelt, aber nichts gefunden..


----------



## poiu (8. März 2009)

> Da ja der Lüfter anders sitzt als bei anderen Netzteilen




wollte sehen was du meinst und nach 2 Sekunden Googeln ->KLICK


----------



## jayson (8. März 2009)

das erklärt aber immer noch nicht, ob es dann probleme mit dem nt und der unteren öffnung im case gibt... eingebaut kann es sicherlich werden, aber wie sitzten die öffnungen des nt...


----------



## leorphee (8. März 2009)

bei dem PC scheint ja eins verbaut zu sein, aber wie Jason schon sagt passt das auch gut? sicherlich könnte man da noch etwas nach Modden, aber muss das sein?


----------



## poiu (8. März 2009)

zum BQT kann ich nix sagen mein Tagan ist aber nicht ganz ATX konform und passt!


----------



## kirkii (11. März 2009)

Hey

also habe auch das CM 690 und bin auch voll zu frieden.

Was ich noch anzufügen hätte: nen Staubschutz oben auf den Anschlüssen wäre vllt ganz prakltisch.
So muss man halt einmal die Woche "rein pusten" 

und hatte Probleme meinen CPU Kühler (Wasserkühler CL-W0087 von Thermaltake) anzubringen,
denn das Mainboard wird mit Abstandshaltern von nur 6mm angebracht (bei meinem alten case warens 1,2 cm) dadurch liegt die Backplate von meinem Kühler hinten an der Wand...
das Optimum ist das nicht, aber bei größeren Abstandshaltern passen hinten die Anschlüsse nicht mehr optimal und die Karten können nicht mehr richtig festgeklemmt werden (stehen halt zu weit nach außen)


zu der Netzteilfrage. Hab nen Be Quite Straight Power 550 W und das passt gut. Denke da wirds auch bei anderen Netzteilen keine großen Probleme geben, denn die "Luftlöcher" im Boden sind eig breit genung, aber für einen 120 mm Lüfter eh schon etwas zu klein dimensioniert...

aber ansonsten kann ich auch nur sagen: für den Preis gibts kaum was besseres.

edit: hab noch mal nachgesehn wegen dem Netzteil. der Lüfter sitzt auch bei mir nicht perfekt auf dem Lüfterloch da unten. ein wenig versetzt nach links, aber wird kaum auswirkungen haben, kann noch genug Luft ziehen.


----------



## poiu (15. März 2009)

ist der CPU Sockel genau da wo der platz für denn 80mm lüfter ist ? 

dann würde ich alles ausbauen und das dort passen ausschneiden zB mit einem Dremel!


----------



## sebtb (18. März 2009)

also ich habe auch dieses Gehäuse und möchte drauf hinweisen, dass man aufs die Bauweise achten muss. bei meinem Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R 500W ATX 2.2 Netzteil war fast das Stromkabel für die CPU zu kurz. also das 4 polige Kabel was neben der CPU da reinmuss^^. ich musste das kabel über alle PCI bänke legen und unter die Grafikkarte lang führen. alles andere wäre das Kabel zu kurz. Bei der atx-Hauptstromversorgung reichte das Stromkabel dann noch auch noch gerade so^^ rest war kein Problem. Sieht edel aus das Teil  das beste sind für mich die Kabelhalter. So aufgeräumt war mein PC noch nie^^ ideal für den Luftstrom


----------



## poiu (18. März 2009)

hab darauf im Test hingewiesen und auch eine ungefähre  kabellänge empfohlen


----------



## sebtb (18. März 2009)

is ja auch nice, nur wollt ich halt schon von einer Problematischen Konstellation warnen...aus CM 690 und Artic NT :d


----------



## poiu (18. März 2009)

ja war schon klar !

ist halt immer Problematisch wenn das Netzteil untenliegt!

ich hatte vor mir ein CM Silent Pro Netzteil zu kaufen , Cm meinte passt ich war aber trotzdem unsicher !


----------



## sebtb (18. März 2009)

^^ gibts ne Stromkabelverlängerung für die kabel eigentlich? für diesen 4 pol stecker der cpu..weil kann ja netma ne soundkarte reinstecken xO


----------



## poiu (18. März 2009)

ja es gibt verlängerungskabel ! 

das CPU Kaber heißt EPS12 

ATX 24 gibt es auch
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...24pol-St-Bu--Netzteil----Mainboard--30cm.html

ich hab jetzt x-beliebigen shop gegoogelt , müsste auch beide kabel im set geben !

ich hab mal für ähnliche Adapter 4€ bezahlt, aber ob die lang genug sind ?

das hab ich mal gekauft  sind aber adapter 4PIn-> 8PIN EPS12 usw


----------



## Jason22 (12. April 2009)

Also ich hab das 24Polige Kabel einfach unten beim Netzteil durch das Loch gelegt, und da wo die CD Laufwerke sind wieder nach vorne kommen lassen. Den 4 Poligen musste ich aber über der Graka verlegen.

Ich hab das netzteil "auf dem Rucken" eingebaut, und hab keine Staubprobleme 

Das mit den ATX Kabeln an  der Rückseite: Passt. Die Kabel lassen sich etwas "ordnen" 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poiu (14. April 2009)

bei mir war das 8PIN CPU kabel zum glück lang.

das ATX 24PIN war aber zu Fett.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (19. April 2009)

Netter Fred 

Hab jetzt nach ewigem Hin und Her, auch ein CM-690
Muss zugeben, dass ich positiv überrascht bin. Unter meinem Schreibtisch sieht die Kiste echt schick aus.

Hab allerdings alle org. Lüfter gegen Xencores getauscht. Nix mehr zu hören, außer der gtx260 und meiner defekten alten Daten-HDD.

Ich hatte aber keine probs mit NT-Kabeln usw. Meine sind "lang" genug 
Es lässt sich ganz gut bestücken und verbauen.

Habe mir aber auch nicht besonders Mühe gemacht mit dem verlegen, musste schnell fertig werden

SteahltMod ist auch schon erledigt..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poiu (19. April 2009)

sieht gut aus

Meine Kabel ware alle zwar lang genung , aber das ATX Kabel war sowohl beim Tagan als auch beim BQT zu Dick ! 

wie hast du die Blende genau befestigt ? 
Habe mir das auch überlegt so zu machen , hast du Tipps ?


----------



## mayo (19. April 2009)

poiu schrieb:


> sieht gut aus
> 
> Meine Kabel ware alle zwar lang genung , aber das ATX Kabel war sowohl beim Tagan als auch beim BQT zu Dick !
> 
> ...



Meine Kabel vom Corsair HX 620W waren schön flach 

jo, war eigtl. kein prob. Einfach Moosgummi dahinter legen, *NICHT KLEBEN*, 1x über die ganze Länge/Breite, dann 2x in der Höhe der Schublade/DVD-Lade *(jetzt kleben)* und nochmal 2x am Auswurfknopf *(auch geklebt)*.  Die Stellen wo der Auswurfschalter ist, musste ich das *Mesh *etwas mehr runterschneiten, damit das "Drücken" funktioniert.

Hier ein paar Bilder, so als Step by Step Anleitung, leider etwas unscharf..

*erste Lage:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Festgemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schublade:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Auswurfknopf:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Beim Aushärten*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe das hilft...

sonst einfach Fragen.. Die Klebestellen sehen nur auf den Bildern so "unsauber" aus.
cya
mayo


----------



## poiu (20. April 2009)

danke , so hab ich mir das ungefähr gedacht ! 

sieht wirklich gut aus.

ich wollte erstmal die Laufwerke Lackieren , bin aber zu faul dazu 

das LAufwerk an sich hast du etwas tiefer eingebaut, muss man da was beachten ?

Mit was für einen Kleber hastr du das am laufwerk befestigt , nicht das dann abfällt 

ach so noch was wo kriegt man denn so ein Moosgummi, hab das mal für was anderes gesucht und im Baumarkt haben die mich angeguckt als wollte ich Mondgestein kaufen


----------



## mayo (20. April 2009)

poiu schrieb:


> danke , so hab ich mir das ungefähr gedacht !
> 
> sieht wirklich gut aus.
> 
> ...



Moin,

ja das ist richtig, das LW ist etwas tiefer eingebaut. Beachten muss man dabei aber nichts. Einfach nur tiefer schieben, da sind ja dann die zusätzlichen Befestigungslöcher im LW Schacht.

Zum Kleben habe ich UHU Sekundenkleber Extra-Stark genommen. Das Moosgummi gibt es eigentlich in sehr vielen Farben in fast jedem Bastelladen. Ich hab ein 2mm dickes genommen.

Achja, den Staubfilter habe ich vorher raus genommen! Sonst wird das Moosgummi zu "wellig" Und wie gesagt, erst Lage Moosgummi nur eingeklemmt nicht geklebt. Hält bombig... 

Viel Spaß beim modden.

greetz
mayo


----------



## mayo (22. April 2009)

Moin,

heute ist mir etwas "unangenehmes" aufgefallen...
Die Entkopplung der HDDs ist ja mal voll schlecht! Ich hab extra zum testen eine "defekte" HDD installiert. Diese Läuft zwar, vibriert aber viel stärker! Im CM-690 mit der Standard HDD Befestigung ist das Brummer viel lauter als in meinem Cosmos-S.

Habt ihr eine Idee wie das einfach zu beseitigen wären? Bzw. gibt es günstig andere ENtkoppler vom CM?

thx
mayo


----------



## poiu (22. April 2009)

ersmal danke für die Tipps.

zur Frage : es gibst sonst nur entkoppelungen die in 5 1/4 " schacht passen.

aber hast du die HDD auch mit dem Rahmen verschraubt ? vielleicht verbessert das dass Ergebniss  etwas.


----------



## mayo (23. April 2009)

kein ding!
nö hab ich nicht. Leider sind die Rahmen ja auch komplett aus Plaste! 
Vielleicht bastel ich mir etwas aus Moosgummi


----------



## Jason22 (11. Mai 2009)

Hast du eg die Lüfter ausgewechselt? 
Weil wenn nicht, dann hörste nicht die HDD sonder die Lüfter 
-> Ich mach irgendwann mal alle Lüfter aus und guck ob meine 2 HDDs zu laut sind


----------



## poiu (11. Mai 2009)

die Lüfter sind von der Quali eigentlich OK aber ich würde die nur @5V betreiben @12V sind die mir zu laut!


----------



## Jason22 (15. Mai 2009)

Sind halt Standartlüfter...
Bei mir sind immoment verbaut:
3x Original CM690
1x Noiseblocker Black Silent XL1
1x Scythe 10 cm
1x 70mm Graka Lüfter.

Da muss noch einiges getauscht werden...


----------



## poiu (17. Mai 2009)

Update : Graka 

ich hab denn standard Apack kühler meiner PCS+ durch denn AC S1 Rev2 ersetzt .

Problem der Kühler ist so riesig das man denn Lüfter im seitenteil entfernen muss, damit das Seitenteil passt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mal zu der Kühlleistung 

vorher Apack zerotherm GX810 last ~70°C 
jetzt AC S1 lüfter @5V bzw mit Graka lüftersteuerung ->50°C


Update : 

weil ich schon öfter gefragt wurde (aktuell von Folterknecht )wie groß darf die Graka beim CM690 sein.

so ausgemessen , es hängt davon ab wo der PCIe steckplatzt sitzt oben bei denn 5 1/4 schächten ungefähr 29,5cm ( +-3mm) 
unten bei denn HDDs ~30cm


----------



## mayo (18. Mai 2009)

Jason22 schrieb:


> Hast du eg die Lüfter ausgewechselt?
> Weil wenn nicht, dann hörste nicht die HDD sonder die Lüfter
> -> Ich mach irgendwann mal alle Lüfter aus und guck ob meine 2 HDDs zu laut sind


Lufis wurden alle sofort gegen Xencore Carboon 120 getauscht. Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, hatte ich zeitweise eine "defekte" hdd drin. Diese verursachte ein konzentrisches Vibrieren, dass sich extrem auf den HDD Käfig übertragen hat. Ich denke es liegt def. an den HDD Aufnahmen. Die sind ja aus Voll Plaste die ungedämpft auf HDD und Käfig montiert ist...



> weil ich schon öfter gefragt wurde (aktuell von Folterknecht )wie groß darf die Graka beim CM690 sein.
> 
> so ausgemessen , es hängt davon ab wo der PCIe steckplatzt sitzt oben bei denn 5 1/4 schächten ungefähr 29,5cm ( +-3mm)
> unten bei denn HDDs ~30cm



bei mir ist eine gtx260 65nm drin und die hat noch Luft..


----------



## Semih91 (18. Mai 2009)

Wie viel °C haben deine HDD´s? Hast du den Standartlüfter von CM gelassen? Wie hast du den ATX 24-Pin Kabel verlegt?
Weil ich habe den ATX Kabel hinter dem MoBo-Tray geführt und da hinten wieder rausgelassen doch es ist zu wenig Platz iwie dort, weshalb es schwer ist, dass dsa Seitenteil schwer zu geht. Hast du es auch so gemacht oder hast du es einfach da mitten drin den Kabel angeschlossen?


----------



## poiu (18. Mai 2009)

@Semih91 ja ja hättest mal meinen Bericht lesen sollen  hatte die gleichen Probleme das seitenteil zuschließen !

meine HDDs haben 32-39°C , der PC läuft schon paar stunden , alle lüfter @5V usw


----------



## Semih91 (18. Mai 2009)

Hab ich doch, aber vergessen 
Kannst nochmal sagen?


----------



## mayo (19. Mai 2009)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Hab ich doch, aber vergessen
> Kannst nochmal sagen?



Ich hab mein ATX Strang unten durch die Durchführung geführt und oben in Höhe des ATX Steckers wieder raus. Bei mir liegt kein Kabel unter dem MOBO. 


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hier war Alles aber noch ungeordnet, quasi nach dem ersten Verlegen.

Ich hab alle original Lüfter gegen Xencore Carboon getauscht. Der vor den HDD´s läuft auf 50% mit Zalman Lüftersteuerung geregelt. Dabei werden die HDD nich wärmer als 32°


----------



## Semih91 (19. Mai 2009)

Also meine HDD´s werden mit den normalen CM Lüfter 28-29°C warm, und wenn ich den abschalte 0°C 

Habe mal gestern Nacht verglichen und es aufgeschrieben, so sieht es aus:


> Ohne Lüfter an der Seite, Front und Hinten ist die Graka 70-72°C, die HDD´s 32-33°C und die Kerne sind 38-41°C im IDLE.
> Innerhalb von 5Min sind die Temperaturen gesunken. Die Graka ist nur noch 63°C, die HDD´s 31°C und die Kerne sind 34-35°C.
> Das zeigt, dass die 3 Lüfter sehr wichtig sind.



Im IDLE und Benutzung für Inet und Musik hat meine Graka 60-61°C, meine Kerne sind 32-35°C und HDD´s 28-29°C.
Und das mit dem ATX-Kabel habe ich auch so wie du gemacht, aber das Schlechte ist, dass das Kabel dort zerquetscht wird


----------



## mayo (19. Mai 2009)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Also meine HDD´s werden mit den normalen CM Lüfter 28-29°C warm, und wenn ich den abschalte 0°C
> 
> Habe mal gestern Nacht verglichen und es aufgeschrieben, so sieht es aus:
> 
> ...



Im IDLE wird meine gtx260 75° warm, da faltet sie 
Das ATX Kabel ist bei mir nicht gequetscht, schon garnicht zerquetscht
Das vom Corsair NT ist recht locker gebunden/gesleeved und lässt sich gut auf die Breite vedrteilen.


----------



## Semih91 (19. Mai 2009)

Aso, bei mir ist das so rund und nicht wirklich dehnbar bzw. ich habe es noch nicht probiert 
Ich meinte ja auch vom Übergang vom MoBo-Tray zu seinen Steckplatz, wenn man dort dieses Seitensh*t abschneidet, dann wäre ja Kabelmanagement viel besser


----------



## Jayhawk (17. Juni 2009)

Also ich habe eine drigende Frage was das Case angeht:
Weiß jemand wo ich diese Dinger Herbekomme:
http://img5.abload.de/img/coolermastercm-690atwsi.jpg
Ich meine di Halterungen für den oberen lüfter!
Wäre echt super, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte!!!


----------



## ghostadmin (17. Juni 2009)

Ich denke die gibt es so nicht zu kaufen, die sind selbst gemacht 
Zumindest habe ich diese noch nie irgendwo gesehen.


----------



## Jayhawk (17. Juni 2009)

OK gibt es denn sonst noch irgendwelche Möglichkeiten einen Lüfter vor den 5.25Zoll schächten zu verbauen???


----------



## ghostadmin (17. Juni 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/58216-neuer-luefterplatz.html


----------



## Jayhawk (17. Juni 2009)

erwischt. 
Na ja mir ist aufgefallen als ich den Fred erstellt habe, dass ich die Frage auch hier beantworten könnte.

Tut mir leid!


----------



## poiu (17. Juni 2009)

da habt ihr ja meinen Bericht aus dem Keller geholt XD


also das CM690 hat eigenltich schon zuviele möglichkeiten lüfter anzubringen 


die antwort mit denn Abelbindern ist gut , kannst aber auch aus Plastik sowas zusammen schneiden  

geeignet wären zB  diese Karten in dehnen die Sim eines Handy liegt , ich benutz die gerne als spachtel für Wärmeleitpaste 

oder so eine pay back punkte karte^^


----------



## Jayhawk (18. Juni 2009)

Habe noch eine Frage zu case:

Habt ihr Tips wie ich den Festplattenkäfig ausbauen kann?
Brache ihn nicht mehr, da meine festplatte woanders eingebaut ist.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit ohne bohren ans Ziel zu kommen?


----------



## ghostadmin (18. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube nicht, dieser ist afaik hinein genietet ist, bzw ist er auch mit dem Laufwerkskäfig fest verbunden.


----------



## poiu (18. Juni 2009)

ich weiß das ein user denn entfernt hat , aber da muss man wohl bohren!


----------



## Blotto (22. Juni 2009)

Fettes Danke an poiu! Stelle mir grad nen pc zusammen und auch noch den ersten, den ich selbst zusammenbauen will. Hatte mich schnell für das cm 690 entschieden. Aufgrund mangelnder Erfahrung hatte ich meine Zweifel, obs alles so klappt. Aber durch deinen Bericht (und die tollen nützlichen Links!) hab ich ne Menge gelernt und werde bei meinem Zusammenbau mit dem CM 690 bestimmt den Fred am alten PC offen haben um immer mal wieder zu schauen.....thx


----------



## poiu (22. Juni 2009)

nix zu danken  freut mich wenn der Bericht helfen konnte.

in der aktuellen PCGH ex.. ist eine hilfe zum zusammenbau von PCs 

sieh dir deinen alten PC an , man kann da vieles lernen ,sehen usw bevor du mit neuer Hardware anfängst.

denk auch an ein gutes netzteil , gibt sehr gute ab 38€ zB SilverPower SS-500

lol sehe grad das du das Netzteil kaufen wolltest XD


----------



## KempA (10. Juli 2009)

wirklich guter bericht


 da war noch was..... achja  cooler master FTW!!


----------



## ch1ller (15. August 2009)

Wirklich super cooler Bericht und klasse gemacht! Hab mir zwar das HAF 932 geholt, bin aber in diesem Posting wegen der Pollenschutzfiltermethode gelandet. Und dazu hätt ich noch 2 Fragen...

Für das Befestigen ist von einem wasserlöslichem Kleber die Rede... Was für einer ist das genau?
Wer sich im Baumarkt nid auskennt hat ja inzwischen schon gleich verloren *ggg*

Und dann gleich noch die andere Frage dazu:
Ich habe vor mein Gehäuse von innen mit einem Schwarz-Metallic Effekt Lack zu verschönern (gibt genug tristes Grau in der Welt :p), kann man den Pollenschutz da mit einsprühen oder würde der Lack diese verschliessen?

Danke und Gruß
ch1ller


----------



## poiu (15. August 2009)

heute würde ich auch eher zum HAF greifen, ist eindeutig die bessere wahl.


1. ich hab einfachen Bastelkleber genommen , der ist ja meist wassserlöslich 

2. nein dann vershließt du die Filter!
wenn du von innen lackierst und die filter von außen anbringst, dürfte das kein Problem sein!

es gibt fertige filter zu kaufen , sind aber sehr teuer & eher grobmaschig, solche rahmen + Filter könnte man auch aus pape basteln und dann auf die lüfter schrauben.

leider muss ich sagen das ich solche pollenfilter, dieses jahr im supermarkt nicht finden konnte


----------



## B@schdL (9. September 2009)

Ähm hab ne frage zum cm690 gehäuse geht um den airflow und zwar hab ich den prozi kühler so hingedreht das er direkt nach hinten rausbläst. Aber ist dann der Lüfter ganz oben falsch wenn er raus aus dem gehäuse blasen würde ?... momentan hab ich ihn so eingestellt das er zum prozi kühler bläst was aber immer anders auf den bildern geschildert wird... nur würde ich gerne erfahrungsberichte hören bevor is es änder und evtl noch ein paar meinungen hören würde... wenn jemand bilder braucht link ich die gerne


----------



## poiu (16. September 2009)

der lüfter oben sollte rauspusten, denn warme luft steigt nach oben.

das ist unabhängig davon wie dein CPU kühler positioniert ist.


----------



## Zeench (16. September 2009)

Ich wollte mich mal bedanken für den schönen Erfahrungsbericht hat mir egstern abend beim Einbau meines Brenners sehr geholfen.
Die Front abzunehmen gestaltete sich sehr schwierig.
Erst dachte ich ich sei zu blöd dann stellte ich aber fest das es wirklich nur mit roher Gewalt geht.
Das gibt ehrlich einen heftigen Ruck wenn man die Front abnehmen will.
Nur traue ich den kleinen Plastik Pinöpeln da nich so übern weg


----------



## poiu (16. September 2009)

> Das gibt ehrlich einen heftigen Ruck wenn man die Front abnehmen will.
> Nur traue ich den kleinen Plastik Pinöpeln da nich so übern weg



ja in dem Punkt eine fehlkonstruktion , ich befürchte immer das ich die Front dann in zwei teile hab, eine in der hand die ander noch dran


----------



## Zeench (17. September 2009)

so bin nun fast fertig mitm Einbau meienr Komponenten.
Doch eines ist mir nicht ganz klar. Der LED Lüfter vorne, wieso is die Zuleitung von dem so kurz? der kommt bei mir nichtmal bis zum Mainboard, wie soll ich den bloss anschließen???
Der gehört doch ans Mainboard wo PWR_FAN dran steht oderß??


----------



## poiu (18. September 2009)

das hab ich ja auch kritisiert , da musst wohl denn Adapter benutzen und denn Lüfter ansNetzteil anschließen !


----------



## Zeench (19. September 2009)

hab mir ne verlängerung besorgt...
fands irgendwie eleganter und ich kann den im BIOS nun auch sehen.


----------



## poiu (19. September 2009)

geht natürlich auch 

ich muss bald ein Edit des Berichts erstellen.Ich  hab paar Kritikpunkte mehr ,nach einem Jahr nutztung, gefunden


----------



## nobbi77 (20. September 2009)

Mir fehlt ca. 1cm in der Höhe. Musste die Deckel-Lüfter entfernen, damit mein Board mit CPU-Kühler gepasst hat. Ärgerlich. Und es fängt nach 6Monaten an zu vibrieren. Die Halterung des Bodenlüfters ist fürn A...., 140er sollten einfach einzuklicken sein, geht aber nicht (original Coolermaster Lüfter!!!?), also ausgebaut und so verschraubt.


----------



## poiu (9. Oktober 2009)

ja die lüfterhalterung im Boden ist mist , ich hab einen 120 an das teil angeschraubt, der hat geschliffen!

bei mir sind auch keine Lüfter in der seite mehr, der Hyper 212 war schon vom anfang zu fett und später der AC S1 auf der Graka !


----------



## Iskra (15. Februar 2010)

Wie sieht es aus wenn man den PC im auto zB zu einer LAN transportieren will?

Irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten bezüglich Befestigung, also besteht die Gefahr dass i-was abbricht?


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Februar 2010)

Vom Gehäuse könnte jetzt nichts abbrechen.^^
Wie es mit der Hardware im Inneren aussieht ist was anders und das ist Gehäuse unabhängig.


----------



## Iskra (15. Februar 2010)

Naja beim Midgard wird gesagt dass dieses die Grafikkarte mit Plastikhaltern befestigt und das schon etwas gefährlich ist.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Februar 2010)

Wir beim CM auch.
Aber die hab ich nie benutzt weil die irgendwie nie gepasst haben oder die Karte wieder aus dem Slot gezogen haben.. >.>
Also am besten schrauben.


----------



## Iskra (15. Februar 2010)

Denkst du dass mindfactory das auf Anfrage auch machen würde, werde dort nämlich einen PC zusammenbauen lassen


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Februar 2010)

Das weiß ich nicht.
Allerdings muss der Shop mehr oder weniger schon dafür sorgen das die Hardware ganz bei dir ankommt und nicht als ein Mix aus vielen kleinen Bauteilen.^^


----------



## poiu (15. Februar 2010)

die Halterungen sind ungeeignet für Grakas.

einach mal bei Mindfactory im Forum anfragen!


----------



## Crymes (15. Februar 2010)

Hmm, die Bilder kommen mir irgendwie bekannt vor........Ahhh, ich hab ja auch das Gehäuse.
Volle Zufriedenheit, nur die Gehäusefront geht schwer abzuziehen. 
Besonders gut fand ich die 3 vorinstallierten Lüfter.


----------

